
Announcing the Stack Overflow Series A financing - mattyb
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/05/announcing-our-series-a/
======
AmberShah
"One of them, Brad Burnham, suggested that we don’t hard code our revenue
model too early. If the platform creates value for a lot of people, he told
us, we’ll have plenty of opportunites to make money that actually make the
site better." This is just building a bubble that will eventually burst.
Someone needs to read Rework.

~~~
alexitosrv
Well,

“How would the people of 1999 solve this problem?”

Let's see what happens. I'm enthusiast...

